
Ask HN: Text Editor Survey - hestefisk
Is there a text editor that combines 1) the choice and ecosystem of VS Code with 2) the performance of native code and 3) the ease of use of a modern editor such as [insert editor here]. I currently use VS Code and, although it’s a good editor, it is quite slow for big workloads and a bit of a resource hog. I continue to read here on HN how others feel the same, so there has got to be some white space in the market. Am I right or wrong ?
======
jimmyvalmer
Hmm... a text editor that has vscode's ecosystem but is not vscode? Sounds
like a thinly veiled advertisement for a vaporware editor of your own creation
(that will never materialize, unless your name is Linus). Note emacs was also
considered a resource vortex for much of its history (backronym: eight
megabytes and swapping). Then the hardware caught up, and now emacs is
considered "lightweight." Same will happen to vscode. To respond to your
survey, I'm a fervent emacser.

------
chunkles
You might try looking at [https://theia-ide.org/#features](https://theia-
ide.org/#features)

~~~
hestefisk
It’s still web based?

------
Scarbutt
I haven't use it, but if you lower your expectations a bit, there's
sublimetext, emacs and vim.

~~~
hestefisk
Sublimetext is a great example but not open source. So choice criterion will
not be met.

------
catacombs
Emacs.

~~~
hestefisk
Emacs is a great editor but it’s not that easy to set up and hardly has sane
defaults. One can download VSCode and start using it straight ootb for modern
development but performance is quite poor at scale.

~~~
hestefisk
Same goes for Vim. Too inaccessible for new devs. There has got to be a
modern, fast alternative with sane defaults. I am going to build it unless it
already exists.

~~~
catacombs
Vim is simple. How is it not accessible?

